# Need to sell my baby have to move anyone interested?



## tegugirl (May 13, 2009)

I am located in Fredericksburg VA and have to move she is about 1.5 yrs old great, friendly and pretty big in size please let me know if anyone is interested?Thanks


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 13, 2009)

im interested the Gu sounds great . will you ship ?


----------



## DaveDragon (May 13, 2009)

You've only had her about 6 months? 

If you post a couple of pics (on a public host like PhotoBucket, not myspace) you'll get more interest.


----------



## tegugirl (May 13, 2009)

I dont know how shipping will work buyer will be responsible for shipping costs along with her cost and yes only had her since November, but the new landlords dont want us having her here and i have fought with him for two months wont let us keep her...the old ones didnt care but someone bought him out and this guy is not pet friendly much less reptile friendly.


----------



## tegugirl (May 13, 2009)

She has grown alot and very healthy eats like a pig and loves to be held she will be great for anyone who likes tegus. Where are you located?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 13, 2009)

PA close but not close enough


----------



## DaveDragon (May 13, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> PA close but not close enough


What's a 200 mile road trip?? :mrgreen:


----------



## LouDog760 (May 13, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## tegugirl (May 13, 2009)

do you have tank and everything for her or do you want to buy the whole set up? please let me know or you can email me to email you some pics of her....at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## ZEKE (May 13, 2009)

ah i wish my parents would let me get one! your only an hour and a half away from where i live. they have already said no lizards bigger than our bearded dragon though 

i hope you find someone to buy her from you.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 14, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> GOT_TEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > PA close but not close enough
> ...





well a road trip would be great Be on a motorcycle can you see a problem ? lol


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 14, 2009)

I emailed her about the GU see if she can ship even will help with shipping. I cant say no to GUs my drug HA HA


----------



## tegugirl (May 23, 2009)

Please noone interested in our girl, we need to get her into a good home>?


----------



## Dom3rd (May 24, 2009)

I would but i dont have the room for another setup right now


----------



## tegugirl (May 24, 2009)

Anyone know of anyone looking for an addition to their family...?


----------



## tegugirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of our girl....Please someone give her a good home....$100.00 plus shipping! 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu231/sezi1foryou/1116081401.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu23 ... 081401.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu231/sezi1foryou/TEGU004.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu23 ... EGU004.jpg</a><!-- m -->


Eating very well and loves to explore and take baths.

PLEASE HELP FIND HER A GOOD HOME!


----------



## carcharios (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you still have the female? I live in Lusby, MD, so not that far from you. However, I'm not sure if I can house another Tegu. Still, would like to see some pics.


Carcharios


----------



## tegugirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes we still have her....i can take some more pics of her tomorrow and load them for you...Shes a great pet just cant keep her ...we are moving and not allowed to have her.... :cry:


----------

